# just trying to import an image!



## louli (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm very new to all this and got loads of questions to ask and no-one to ask them to! So although they're probably simple problems I don't know how to solve them without some advice. Hope someone can help.
Well one small thing is that I was trying to import a couple of pictures from 'my pictures' to corel draw so that I could try and use them, but when I click on the images it comes up with ' this file is corrupted' what's that all about? ....Lou


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe there`s something wrong with the pics, try putting them in your desktop first..


----------



## louli (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Tony, but that didn't seem to work. I've used these pictures before at least I've sent them as attachments for other people to use, maybe they're in the wrong format or something, like tiff instead of jpeg (hardly know what that means) just guessing really. Lou


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Try this (free) ´program: http://www.irfanview.com/
See if you can open and then save/convert the pictures. It sometimes helped me.

Nicholas


----------



## louli (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try that and get back to you. It'll probably take me ages mind...Lou


----------



## louli (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok! tried that and it came up with 'Can't load Ghostscript AFPl version or Ghostscript error' so looks like I have a problem...Lou


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK! Try this: http://www.cardbox.com/support/kb/importPDF.htm
I know the instructions aren't for Corel, but it might work anyway.


----------



## louli (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok thanks I'll try that!..L


----------



## drluvguru (Apr 4, 2007)

You received that error because you are running the GPL version of the software. Uninstall it and download the AFPL version:

ftp://mirror.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/ghost/AFPL/gs854/

Download file gs854w32.exe and you'll be good to go!

Eric


----------



## louli (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## drluvguru (Apr 4, 2007)

Your welcome! You'll find that the image quality loss is disappointing, but it's free. I haven't found a btter way to do this as of yet without buying software. THe best way I know of is to get a copy of Adobe Acrobat. It's simple and there is no quality loss whatsoever.


----------

